# Image dans une signature Mail 2



## benout (2 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible d'intégrer une image à une signature dans Mail 2, et si oui....comment?
Merci d'avance.
Ben


----------



## MacMadam (2 Juin 2005)

Mail 2 ne gèrant pas le html, je crains que ton image ne sera qu'un fichier attaché, lorsque tu enverra ton message. Peut-être existe-t-il un plugin, mais je doute...


----------



## bnjbxl (3 Juin 2005)

j'ai réussi à mettre un jpg en signature de mail en copy/past"ant" l'image de Toshop vers Mail.
Et ça fonctionne!


----------



## MacMadam (3 Juin 2005)

bnjbxl a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi à mettre un jpg en signature de mail en copy/past"ant" l'image de Toshop vers Mail.


Parles-tu de ce qui s'affiche dans ton mail (le mail que tu envoies), 
OU de ce qui s'affiche, en réalité, chez les autres ?


----------



## benout (3 Juin 2005)

PAST"ant"??? Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre...  :mouais: tu peux préciser stp?
Ben


----------



## Inor (3 Juin 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Parles-tu de ce qui s'affiche dans ton mail (le mail que tu envoies),
> OU de ce qui s'affiche, en réalité, chez les autres ?



Moi aussi, j'ai réussi, il y a pas mal de temps, à faire 2 signatures avec des avatars différents, à partir d' Entourage.
Je ne me souviens plus très bien comment.
Les signatures apparaissent bien sur les mails que je m'envoie ( cc ) en même temps qu'à mon correspondant.
Mais, lui, les voie-t-il ?


----------



## MacMadam (3 Juin 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> PAST"ant"??? Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre...  :mouais: tu peux préciser stp?
> Ben



Il a "conjugué" Copy/Paste = Copier/Coller (commandes = pomme+C / pomme+V)


----------



## benout (3 Juin 2005)

ah oui ok...c'est donc du participe présent...J'ai réussi à mettre des images dans les signatures, mais elles n'apparaissent pas à l'arrivée dans un entourage ou un webmail..ni meme dans Mail d'ailleurs...HTML indispensable pour cette manip donc...(?)
Ben


----------



## bnjbxl (5 Juin 2005)

Désolé pour ma petite absence... je retrouvais plus ce fil... ;-)
Moi je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage avec Entourage... Bizarre Bizarre...


----------



## jphg (15 Novembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Mail 2 ne gèrant pas le html, je crains que ton image ne sera qu'un fichier attaché, lorsque tu enverra ton message. Peut-être existe-t-il un plugin, mais je doute...



ah bon ?

moi je suis toujours sur Mail 1, et je constate (enfin ça a l'air) qu'il gère le format html...
il y aurait un rétropédalage du 1 au 2 ? j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique...


----------



## JediMac (15 Novembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?
> 
> moi je suis toujours sur Mail 1, et je constate (enfin ça a l'air) qu'il gère le format html...
> il y aurait un rétropédalage du 1 au 2 ? j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique...


Mail sait lire des méls en html mais ne sait pas écrire en html.


----------



## musicol (1 Février 2007)

Voilà ce que je préconise sous Mac OS 10.4.8 pour Mail 2. Faire une mise en page avec une image au format que vous voulez (dans Pages, c'est pft possible) ajouter le texte que vous voulez, MAIS PAS votre adresse éléctronique. Ensuite faites une copie d'écran ; par exemple avec SnapNDrag (ou autre) soit directement au FORMAT GIF soit si ce choix n'est pas disponible, dans un format le moins compressé possible, ensuite ouvrez votre fichier dans Aperçu (par exemple) et sauvergardez sous FORMAT GIF.
Revenez aux Préférence Signatures Mail, créez une signature en faisant un GLISSER/DÉPOSER de votre fichier Gif, ET ajouter votre signature éléctronique.
Voilà vous avez une signatures avec image(s) lisible par les principaux navigateurs, sous Mac OS bien sûr mais aussi sous Windows!


----------



## monvilain (16 Février 2007)

Je confirme à l'instant; ça fonctionne merci!!!

Pou ma part j'avais exporter en JPG depuis ILLUSTARTOR et les photos apparaissaient en PJ..

Yes!! Merci!!!!!!


----------



## Inor (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai ouvert un fichier GIF avec Safari. 
Ouvert Mail 2, préférences de Mail, Signatures.
Puis glissé-déposé le Gif dans l'espace signature.
ça marche.


----------



## Very Dick (19 Janvier 2011)

merci Musicol l'astuce fonctionne très bien 

en ce qui me concerne cela m'a permis de faire de "belles" signature dans le logiciel Mail


----------

